# CAT introducing a UTV



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Seen that the other day, 50hp gas, or a 25hp diesel, looks interesting on paper.


----------



## walker11 (Jan 16, 2018)

Yet to find a Caterpillar product that wasn’t top notch


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Seen that the other day, 50hp gas, or a 25hp diesel, looks interesting on paper.


That was a good one...lol


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

They are in a pretty bad financial situation. Trying to roll out new products. This will either be a big success, or huge failure. I'm curious to see if they do it right.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

walker11 said:


> Yet to find a Caterpillar product that wasn't top notch


This will be the one that changes that thought.......
They're being built at same Textron facility that builds Arctic Cat, Ez-go golf carts, diesel is a Kolher and gas is made by Chery which is a Chinese small engine mfr.

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/atv-utv/caterpillar-unveils-first-utvs


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

There you go. Probably all you need to know.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This thread is from last year.......


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

walker11 said:


> Yet to find a Caterpillar product that wasn't top notch


Oh if you only knew the real cat,,,,the big wigs in the offices


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

walker11 said:


> Yet to find a Caterpillar product that wasn't top notch


Or priced to match their "reputation".


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or priced to match their "reputation".


I drive a truck that hurt their "Reputation "....So much so they quit building them


----------



## walker11 (Jan 16, 2018)

Defcon 5 said:


> I drive a truck that hurt their "Reputation "....So much so they quit building them
> View attachment 176796


Completely forgot about those trucks. Piece of junk huh?


----------



## walker11 (Jan 16, 2018)

BUFF said:


> This will be the one that changes that thought.......
> They're being built at same Textron facility that builds Arctic Cat, Ez-go golf carts, diesel is a Kolher and gas is made by Chery which is a Chinese small engine mfr.
> 
> https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/atv-utv/caterpillar-unveils-first-utvs


What's wrong with Textron? Used to work grounds maintenance with some older Textron equipment that seemed to perform fine for us


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

walker11 said:


> What's wrong with Textron? Used to work grounds maintenance with some older Textron equipment that seemed to perform fine for us


Like all big company's that have divisions in different industry's some are better than others. I base this opinion oof a Artic Cat, their products have more issues than other players in that industry, much is due to design and components used but they also have workmanship issues. Golf carts see a very easy life so product quality and engineering isn't as critical.
You look at the price of the CAT UTV, the motors used and being built by a contract manufacture to keep cost down by no having to put in a line to mfr UTV's under CAT's roof. Since they're using a Chinese made gas motor it wouldn't surprise me if the drivetrain and most of the other components re made in China too. It also wouldn't surprise me if it just wasn't a rebadged Chinese UTV and you're paying a premium for the CAT name.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

walker11 said:


> Completely forgot about those trucks. Piece of junk huh?


International built them...CAT designed engine...Roughest riding truck I have ever driven...Truck is just beating itself to death...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Car salesman had thrown out a price but they were still waiting on final pricing. They won't sell many with the price he came back with!!! I don't want to even think what the part cost with the cat name in it.


----------

